# llamador banda civil



## vaticano (Feb 22, 2006)

Hola!!
Alguien me podria ayudar?
lo que pasa es que quiero instalarle un dispositivo a mi radio pero quiero construirlo yo mismo nadamas que no tengo los manuales y las referencias necesarias para hacerlo, se trata de lo siguiente:
quiero instalarle a mi radio de banda civil un dispositivo (llamador) que cuando oprimo el micro inicia el sonido que quiero poner ya sea que tenga fondo o no porque ultimamente he escuchado unos que tienen fondo cuando tu estas hablando se queda la musiquita de fondo pero yo nomas me conformaria con crear el llamador e instalarlo pero si alguien me ayuda a construirlo se lo agradecere o si me dice donde encuentro información porque he buscado pero no hay mucho al respecto, muchas gracias y hasta pronto.
---
Vaticano


----------



## pepepuerto (Feb 24, 2006)

Hola Vaticano, creo entender que tienes una emisora de 27 MHz, sobre el tono al pulsar el microfono, se usa para entrar en repetidores, es un circuito oscilador con un LM555 u otro similar, seguro que por aqui lo tienes, como oscilador de BF, suerte un saludo


----------



## cascalote (Ene 4, 2008)

que tal Vaticano mira para ese tipo de requerimientos es necesario una memoria de preferencia la ISD1420p por lo general es la mas usada en banda civil por la variedad de melodias o tonos que se le pueden grabar si deseas información de instalacion y diagrama de componentes que se requieren para hacerla funcionar mandame un e-mail a 00000000000000 pues en primer lugar necesitas una grabadora de memorias por otro lado tambien necesitas el modulo que conectaras al radio y los componentes que lleva de acuerdo a tu necesidad (sonido de entrada, llamador o fondo musical) un saludo cordial de Ixtlahuaca Edo. de Mexico.


----------



## Dano (Ene 4, 2008)

> 2.3
> Los usuarios no pueden incluir en sus mensaje la solicitud de envío de respuestas directas a su dirección de correo electrónico. Toda la discusión deberá realizarse con las facilidades que brinda el foro.



Saludos


----------



## navagus (Ago 24, 2014)

cascalote dijo:


> que tal Vaticano mira para ese tipo de requerimientos es necesario una memoria de preferencia la ISD1420p por lo general es la mas usada en banda civil por la variedad de melodias o tonos que se le pueden grabar si deseas información de instalacion y diagrama de componentes que se requieren para hacerla funcionar mandame un e-mail a 00000000000000 pues en primer lugar necesitas una grabadora de memorias por otro lado tambien necesitas el modulo que conectaras al radio y los componentes que lleva de acuerdo a tu necesidad (sonido de entrada, llamador o fondo musical) un saludo cordial de Ixtlahuaca Edo. de Mexico.



Hola Chavalos, pues yo tengo una pregunta tengo unos llamadores ya grabados y los quiero husar como salidas de la portadora, quien podria ayudarme o darme algun tip. Me an comentado q*UE *con un relay o algun integrado como el 555, o el Nte 4093 pero la verdad no se como instalarlo alguien sabe o tiene algun diagrama. Gracias de antemano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2014)

Fijate que Cascalote tiene ese único mensaje del 05/01/2008  y no volvió a participar , así que no creo que conteste


----------

